# How to dry out substrate in winter? Details in the thread.



## reptire (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys, so I've just ordered a new vivarium for my cornsnake two weeks ago and it's about time it gets here. So, I prepared the substrate both for him and my tortoise.

I use coconut husks that come in a solid brick I have to dissolve in hot water so it massively expands in its size. The problem is, it still remains full of water (if not dried out correctly) for about two weeks, and I don't want to cause health problems to my tortoise (and snake, but that's unrelated here).

Any tips on how could I dry it out quickly and efficiently in winter time, when I can't just take it outside to the sun for a few hours?
Keeping it under heating lamps is not an available option because I live in a small apartment and the only heating lamp I have space for goes to my tortoise for basking light.

Thank you in advance!

Also, I already let out as much water from it as I could, but it's still very wet and would stay that way for two weeks more if I don't do something.


----------



## wellington (Feb 3, 2013)

First, what kind of tortoise do you have, we use the coir to hold the humidity, so we want it very damp. Now to dry it for your snake, bake it in the oven. I do this before I place in water to expand it, however it will be okay to do it after. Lay out on cookie sheet and put oven on 250 and let bake until dry.


----------



## reptire (Feb 3, 2013)

wellington said:


> First, what kind of tortoise do you have, we use the coir to hold the humidity, so we want it very damp. Now to dry it for your snake, bake it in the oven. I do this before I place in water to expand it, however it will be okay to do it after. Lay out on cookie sheet and put oven on 250 and let bake until dry.



Thanks for the tip!
I have a baby Hermann's tortoise and while I keep him in a dry substrate, I bathe him at least two times a day for 20-30 minutes in warm water.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 3, 2013)

You could divide it up into something like pillow cases or cloth bags and put them in a cloths dryer, just make sure it stays closed, use wire or string to tie the opening tight.I have never done coconut fiber this way but have used this method to dry other things that you would not normally put in a dryer.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2013)

Your tortoise would no doubt be able to give up the basking light for awhile, so if you only have a little to dry just wring it out and start putting thin layers under a basking light.

The oven method above should work, too.

Now may I ask, just how much water did you use?




Len said:


> You could divide it up into something like pillow cases or cloth bags and put them in a cloths dryer, just make sure it stays closed, use wire or string to tie the opening tight.I have never done coconut fiber this way but have used this method to dry other things that you would not normally put in a dryer.



  With my skill and luck if I tried this one, I would have a dryer full of coir dust.


----------



## reptire (Feb 3, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Your tortoise would no doubt be able to give up the basking light for awhile, so if you only have a little to dry just wring it out and start putting thin layers under a basking light.
> 
> The oven method above should work, too.
> 
> Now may I ask, just how much water did you use?



Unfortunately, I had to use the whole brick because the snake's new vivarium will be big and consequently the tortoise also moves to a bigger vivarium (the one the snake used previously) - so I need it all. It's not that much, but much enough that it would take days to dry them under the lamp layer by layer.
Well, I used half a bucket (big size bucket, but not huge - don't know anything american I could compare it too) of warm water, the substrate expanded almost to the top of the bucket. Then I let out about 90% of the water (as much as I was able too without loosing substrate).


----------



## wellington (Feb 3, 2013)

If it seem really wet. I would put in a stainer and push down on it really hard to get as much water as possible, then use one of the methods listed above.


----------



## abclements (Feb 4, 2013)

Dont fill you bucket so full to start. Just pour in enough water to cover the brick, let it soak up that water, chunk off the damp/expanded coir and repeat. This way you dont end up with a bucket full of water with a little dirt.


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Feb 4, 2013)

I would not recommend you put it into your oven. I tried that a month ago (to kill any insects) and some kind of gas was formed. I felt really nauseated and dizzy from the fumes, I thought I was going to die. It was jungle mix, I put it into the oven at around 225. It was a horrible experience.
The best way to dry it would is break it up and put it on the floor (if you want to use a plastic sheet to protect the floor) then put a fan, even a dehumidifier next to it on low. Over night the substrate should be much dryer.
Hope my post helps.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 4, 2013)

I baked coco coir yesterday. It smelt like bonfire night and made me feel lightheaded. It best of killed the bugs though ! ^_^


----------

